# How to secure a heat mat - leopard gecko



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya

I have a vivexotic wooden vivarium which I am setting up for a baby leopard gecko.

My question is, I have a heatmat to warm the 'hot' end of the Viv, and I'm going to check on the care sheets for temps. But what is the best way to secure the heatmat to the floor of the Viv ?

My crestie has heatmats but they are on the exterior of his glass exo terra, and so are taped, and I know you should never use tape inside a vivarium. On the other hand I can't leave the mat loose as then Magic may get under it . I'm going to be using kitchen roll as a substrate

Advice please :notworthy:

Heather


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> and I know you should never use tape inside a vivarium.


Why not? 

just tape the edges down and put something over it.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Meko said:


> Why not?
> 
> just tape the edges down and put something over it.


I was told never ever use tape as it can cause all sorts of injuries if it comes loose , some pretty graphic pictures too


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

clean the floor and then use gaffa tape to stick it down. If it starts to come loose just clean the floor and replace. Use sticky stuff remover to get rid of any sticky stuff on the heat mat if required.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I was told never ever use tape as it can cause all sorts of injuries if it comes loose , some pretty graphic pictures too



that's usually with snakes and taping fake plants to walls. They'll wrap themselves around the plant and get tangled up in the tap.

If you're taping a heat mat to the bottom of the viv you'll have substrate on it so the leo can't get to it.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

remember when using substrate over a heat mat only cover a little and always use a stat to avoid heat build up.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do make sure you keep an eye on it though, check none of it loose when cleaning (and especially after cleaning), keep the tape to the plastic edging not the heated bit as it may warp when hot (or wet)

My CWD once got stuck in tape, I was so terrified but he was ok, his toe healed wonky though


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When i had my Leo's i put a ceramic tile on the mat, this held the mat down & also warmed up nice & evenly to give the belly heat they needed :2thumb:. It kept the warm end at a constant 32*C for them :2thumb:.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

ooh I have a load of ceramic tiles I used to use for my tortoises, would you just place them in the viv, no need to stick them down I guess ? :2thumb:


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't think a ceramic tile would heat up
I've got vinyl tiles from pound shop
there's 4 in a pack at 1ft each
my viv is 3ft so ill have 1 spare to cut down and fill the front so it's all covered
just don't stick them down


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

ceramic tiles may be a bit too heavy for the meat mat to be able to get good air flow. you would be better using ceramics from above if using ceramic tiles on the floor. a sheet of vinyal may be a better choice. Please read the heat mat instruction book - SO many people dont bother and dont understand the way it works.


----------

